# 95' Maxima Fog Light Kit



## RBG8623 (Oct 31, 2011)

I HAVE A 1995 MAXIMA SE, BUT IT DIDN'T COME WITH FOGLIGHTS. I WANT TO INSTALL FOGLIGHTS, WHERE I CAN GET THE KIT AND HOW WOULD I HAVE TO WIRE THEM? THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------

